# iPod Classic: Configuration depuis iTunes et classement musicothèque.



## Lala-Ant (19 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous,


Old school et musicophile, j'utilise un *Ipod Classic* depuis 5 ans maintenant.
Cependant, il y a un problème qui me démange sérieusement, qui, de mémoire, n'était pas présent avant X mise à jour ou plantage de mon mac/changement d'ordinateur, ni même sur mon ancien iPod Nano (RIP petit ange <3).

Le problème est le suivant:  Sur iTunes, ma *bibliothèque musicale* est *classée* comme suit: Albums suivant le nom de l'artiste (ordre alphabétique), puis, si plusieurs albums d'un même artiste, du plus ancien au plus récent (par date donc). Ayant bien rentré l'année de sortie de chaque albums, ma cdtèque est donc parfaitement organisée sur iTunes. Merveilleux, propre, clair, précis, chronologique.
Seulement voilà, dès que je synchronise mon iPod, tout s'effondre. Les albums sont bien dans l'ordre alphabétique suivant le nom de l'artiste, mais les différents albums d'un seul artiste sont EGALEMENT classés par ordre alphabétique. Et ça, ça ne me plaît pas du tout.

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair à comprendre, alors je vais tenter d'illustrer:
*Classement souhaité et sur iTunes*: 
Artiste Bidule - Album *T*ruc (*2004*) / Artiste *B*idule - Album Chose (*2007*) / Artiste Quelconque - Album Machin
*Classement sur mon iPod*:
Artiste Bidule - Album *C*hose (*2007*) / Artiste *B*idule - Album Truc (*2004*) / Artiste Quelconque - Album Machin

Je précises que je ne mets évidement pas l'année entre parenthèses dans le titre de l'album en question, mais dans la petite case prévue à cet effet dans les paramétrages, et que j'utilise principalement (uniquement en fait) le Cover Flow lors de mes écoutes. Donc le problème me chiffonne vraiment tant il est visible, et illogique par rapport à ma manière d'appréhender la musique.
Je sais que cela peut paraître anecdotique pour certains, voire même un peu maniaque, mais je n'en peux plus et ça me rend un peu plus chafouine chaque jours..


De plus, je n'arrive pas à accéder aux possibles autres réglages de mon iPod lorsqu'il est branché. Je peux choisir ce que je veux synchroniser ou autre, mais je ne trouves pas d'onglet qui me permettrait d'accéder à d'autres réglages, comme celui que j'évoque plus haut par rapport au classement, mais aussi au "nom" de mon iPod par exemple, ou autres. 
Il me semble étrange de ne pas avoir accès à d'autres fonctionnalités qui serait plus de l'ordre du détail, d'autant qu'il me semble que j'en avais la possibilité fut un temps, ou une mise à jour..

J'ai bien sûr cherché directement sur mon iPod, dans la catégorie réglage, mais rien en vue.

J'utilise la version *iTunes 12.2.2.25* et cela fait plusieurs mises à jour que j'ai détecté le problème, et je suis souvent déçue des mises à jour proposées, donc j'ai laissé tomber la chose. Celle-ci est relativement récente, mais si j'ai la preuve qu'il suffit de faire une MAJ pour régler le souci, j'y vais.

Et bien je vous remercie d'avoir lu ce petit pavé, de vos futurs réponses et de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter. 
N'hésitez pas à jouer les grammar nazi si j'ai pu faire des fautes, j'ai un problème avec les S et la conjugaison en général.

En vous serrant chaleureusement la main,
Lala.


----------

